# Amandacaster Mindstorm - SOLD



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

After a little break from guitars (she makes many other art objects) Amanda is now working on two guitars for me. They're Solo Music kits that look like Ibanez JEMs.

The bodies and necks look really good. I've already bought a couple of Gotoh Floyd Rose bridges for them. Pickups will probably also be upgraded. We'll see.

As usual, I think this one is the coolest one yet.

Login • Instagram


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Milkman said:


> After a little break from guitars (she makes many other art objects) Amanda is now working on two guitars for me. They're Solo Music kits that look like Ibanez JEMs.
> 
> The bodies and necks look really good. I've already bought a couple of Gotoh Floyd Rose bridges for them. Pickups will probaly also be upgraded. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Amazing work!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny how we get more emotional as we get older (at least I seem to), but hearing Amanda select Gentle Giant music as a background for her art....a single tear rolls down my cheek, LOL.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Funny how we get more emotional as we get older (at least I seem to), but hearing Amanda select Gentle Giant music as a background for her art....a single tear rolls down my cheek, LOL.


Because we finally realize the only things that truly matter are the interactions we have with others and how they make us feel.

Great stuff as always from Amanda.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, looks great.

What's that about with the sqare that's painted, was that a tester?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Nice, looks great.
> 
> What's that about with the sqare that's painted, was that a tester?


Thank you,

No, that's what we call the Companion Piece. It's a canvas painted at the same moment as the body, signed and dated by Amanda as a sort of C.O.A.

Any time someone buys one, one of these comes with it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a critique of any sort, but when you say "Amandacaster" the first thing that comes to mind is Bart Simpson making a crank call to Moe's Tavern and convincing Moe that he's calling for an Amanda Hugnkiss, to which Moe covers the receiver with his hand and shouts "Is there an Amanda Hugnkiss here? I'm looking for Amanda Hugnkiss.".

Sorry. Couldn't help it. The mind works how the mind works.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Not a critique of any sort, but when you say "Amandacaster" the first thing that comes to mind is Bart Simpson making a crank call to Moe's Tavern and convincing Moe that he's calling for an Amanda Hugnkiss, to which Moe covers the receiver with his hand and shouts "Is there an Amanda Hugnkiss here? I'm looking for Amanda Hugnkiss.".
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help it. The mind works how the mind works.


I can appreciate the humour.

A bit like Patrick Fitzgerald and Gerald Fitzpatrick.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This one should definitely be called “the Odyssey” cause if that ain’t outer space… 
They are kind of like ink blots. I don’t know if she’s trying to achieve anything specific, or they “make themselves”, but I see the depths of space in this one.
Nice work.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Titanium Twister


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> This one should definitely be called “the Odyssey” cause if that ain’t outer space…
> They are kind of like ink blots. I don’t know if she’s trying to achieve anything specific, or they “make themselves”, but I see the depths of space in this one.
> Nice work.


Amanda's process is very much "hands on" and she uses a number of devices and methods to alter and affect the way the colours flow and interact. Although it may appear somewhat random, I've watched her work and there's nothing random about it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Years ago a friend who had visual art skills, (he was severely deficient colourblind, lol), took me through the national art gallery. Having art explained to you by someone knowledgable makes a huge difference in how you experience an art gallery. One of the things I took from that visit was his opinion that artists see the final product in their mind before starting. Taking that one step further..... the best art in any genre most likely looks like what the artist initially envisioned. IOW.... abstract art is NOT random.

Think about what we try to do..... I can hear in my head what I want to play/record. I'm sure most of have that same internal musical process. The times I feel successful or proud about my music is when I hear out loud what I heard in my head.

I suspect Amanda is experiencing something similar. The craft is in using your tools and training in a purposeful way to achieve the desired end result. These guitar bodies are getting better. I suspect someday The Peart may end up with a "friend". The Watts, perhaps?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Years ago a friend who had visual art skills, (he was severely deficient colourblind, lol), took me through the national art gallery. Having art explained to you by someone knowledgable makes a huge difference in how you experience an art gallery. One of the things I took from that visit was his opinion that artists see the final product in their mind before starting. Taking that one step further..... the best art in any genre most likely looks like what the artist initially envisioned. IOW.... abstract art is NOT random.
> 
> Think about what we try to do..... I can hear in my head what I want to play/record. I'm sure most of have that same internal musical process. The times I feel successful or proud about my music is when I hear out loud what I heard in my head.
> 
> I suspect Amanda is experiencing something similar. The craft is in using your tools and training in a purposeful way to achieve the desired end result. These guitar bodies are getting better. I suspect someday The Peart may end up with a "friend". The Watts, perhaps?


Making a guitar for a friend who truly appreciates the art and craft is as gratifying as it gets for me.

The whole process of taking a raw body through to completion, encapsulating and preserving the art while making it a functional piece, is more than enough to keep me happy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll try my new Fuji spray set up on this guitar with clear nitrocellulose lacquer.

I'm waiting until tomorrow because I'm still spraying outdoors and it's rainy here today.

I'm a little nervous although I do have high expectations based on the reviews I have read of the system.

I'll test it on a piece of scrap of course.

I think the process is fairly easy, but there are lots of little details that can cause problems.

For example, it's recommended that you thin the lacquer to spray it effectively.

I had to research that. It seems that you fill about half to three quarters of the reservoir with lacquer and then add lacquer thinner (25% `50% depending on who you ask).

I think once I get to the stage where I'm spraying I'll be fine. Also you have to clean the stuff often, after you spray et cetera.

Wish me luck (unless you hate me, if so get your voo doo dolls out).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wish me luck


GOOD LUCK! 

Please let us know how it goes. Thanks.

The FUJI unit in the pic looks very professional.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Please let us know how it goes. Thanks.
> 
> The FUJI unit in the pic looks very professional.


Thanks Dave,

The gear is pro. The operator is less so. I'll do my best.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I had to research that. It seems that you fill about half to three quarters of the reservoir with lacquer and then add lacquer thinner (25% `50% depending on who you ask).


I used to watch my brother using his paint set. He used to use a viscosity cup and timed the flow time of the paint mixture, to get the proper mix. He used to paint silkspan covered wings of model planes with lacquer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> I used to watch my brother using his paint set. He used to use a viscosity cup and timed the flow time of the paint mixture, to get the proper mix. He used to paint silkspan covered wings of model planes with lacquer.


I do have that cup. One of the little issues is that if you talk to ten people, you'll get at least nine different viscosity suggestions.

I'd love to be able to work with someone for a day or two who has some experience, but instead, I'll have to reinvent the wheel and learn from videos and by trial and error.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

And then I will learn from you... ha, ha! 

I have a guitar body I am kinda scared to paint because I don't want to ruin it. I have a very good compressor, and good (top fed) paint gun... just nervous.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It’s good. Two coats with the Fuji.

What a difference!

It goes on so smooth. I’m encouraged and hopeful.

I thinned the lacquer about 30% and it sprayed nicely. I find I consumed more that I thought. That is to say I was surprised how little was remaining in the gun’s reservoir when I checked.
But so far, the results are promising.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stinky stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost ready to level sand this one. Then a couple more coats.

It's supposed to rain today so I may not be spraying. I spray inside a little shed directing the fan out the open doors. That keeps me out of the sun and wind, but I'm still subject to the temperature and humidity. At least I'm not standing in a cloud of solvent.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, after I recovered the nitro from the rattle can, I sprayed the body again and....to my horror, it went pretty milky. I guess I had failed to completely eliminate the propellent or other elements from the nitro.

Me being a human, that was sort of depressing and I decided to walk away for a few days until I got over it.

So I built a swing.

Over the weekend I got my pe%$er back up enough to try and fix the guitar. It went just fine. I sanded with progressive grits up to 2000 and then gave it a light buffing with McGuires compounds, just to see what I was able to get.

It was fine, nice and smooth so I set up and sprayed a couple more coats of nitro (of course after thoroughly cleaning my gun).

Back on track I think.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I sprayed the body again and....to my horror, it went pretty milky.


That's usually caused by a high-water moisture content while spraying; if the water moisture becomes trapped under the lacquer, it will become milky or cloudy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> That's usually caused by a high-water moisture content while spraying; if the water moisture becomes trapped under the lacquer, it will become milky or cloudy.



I've read that and also that other contaminents can cause similar problems.

It's a learning curve for sure.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great!.....question....did you use the standard Air Cap set with the 30% mix?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Twisted Metal said:


> Looks great!.....question....did you use the standard Air Cap set with the 30% mix?


Yes. It seems to work nicely. I was able to control my volume and the size and orientation of the fan pretty much exactly the way I wanted it.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome thanks!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Ok, after I recovered the nitro from the rattle can, I sprayed the body again and....to my horror, it went pretty milky. I guess I had failed to completely eliminate the propellent or other elements from the nitro.
> 
> Me being a human, that was sort of depressing and I decided to walk away for a few days until I got over it.
> 
> ...


It looks great Im glad you were able to save it.

I am pretty sure that milky clear was lacquer blush - caused by spraying while the humidity was too high.
Nitro is really finicky about humidity.

Nathan


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nnieman said:


> It looks great Im glad you were able to save it.
> 
> I am pretty sure that milky clear was lacquer blush - caused by spraying while the humidity was too high.
> Nitro is really finicky about humidity.
> ...


Thanks!

That seems to be the consensus. It was a hot and humid day when I sprayed that coat.

And frankly, I HAD been warned or at least, I read that temperature and humidity were sensitive matters when spraying nitro so it was my fault. Anyway, it seems like I was able to recover.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I decided on a Dimebucker in the bridge position and a Super Distortion in the neck. The middle will be a Seymour Duncan SSL1 Vintage staggared Strat pup.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It rings clear. IMO that’s the most important thing.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

You gotta stop posting these. The last thing I need is another Amandacaster, but the last thing I need is also the next thing I want.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Take your pick, or I’ll make one for you.

We have several in the works.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Amazing work Mike, and Amanda of course.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Amazing work Mike, and Amanda of course.


Thank you!

MV, MT, five way switch with auto taps in positions 2 and 4.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I decided to grab a fresh five way switch at the local L & M.

I damn near soiled my armour.

$35 ~$38 for a normal five way? That's not a Schaller mega switch, just a switchcraft or similar.

I don't mind paying for the convenience of having it in my hands now, but no, sorry, more business for our Next Gen friends. I bought four for the price I would have paid for one in the store.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I decided to grab a fresh five way switch at the local L & M.
> 
> I damn near soiled my armour.
> 
> ...


Ironic that you should post this. I bought a 5-way Strat switch at our local music store (Sherwood Music) in the early summer of this year. 
It was $25.00 and I did soil my armour. 
The staff told me to expect ~30% increase in guitar parts by the autumn (of 2021). Voila!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Ironic that you should post this. I bought a 5-way Strat switch at our local music store (Sherwood Music) in the early summer of this year.
> It was $25.00 and I did soil my armour.
> The staff told me to expect ~30% increase in guitar parts by the autumn (of 2021). Voila!


Well, unfortunately they're pricing themselves out of the market IMO. I recognize that there is a range of quality out there with the expected differences in pricing but that's over the line for me.

Like I said, I just ordered four and I'll likely have them in my hands early next week based on past experience.

If I needed it today I would have sucked it up but I can wait.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, to be fair, I must retract a bit of what I posted above. I paid around $13 each for the switches I ordered which were not Switchcraft, but of similar quality. So that's around $52 for four vs $38 for one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Come on CP. 

I want to put this thing together! I've had it strung up with the Gotoh FR for a week or so and it's still in tune. This one rings well so I'm excited to wire it up.
Just need pots and a switch and CP had some confusion about my address yesterday for some reason.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was asked about the middle (single coil) pickup. I initially installed a StewMac Golden Age Lipstick Tube single. It sounded great on it's own, but was overwhelmed by the outputs from either humbucker. Instead I went with a Seymour Duncan vintage strat and voila, much better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I finally decided to sell this one. One of my repeat clients had his eye on it when he picked up his most recent piece and I'm needing a new furnace, so I sold it.

It really does play super smooth.

The Gotoh 1996 makes things very stable.


----------

